# oberhasli or Nu-pine?



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I found a small dairy, within 15 miles of my house. They have some bucklings for sale.
After hinting around to my wife she said she would OK one more goat.
There are not many obers around here, these are the first that have come up since January.
What breed should I lean towards? I think the Nu-pine will get larger, but I sure see a lot of ober photos from expirienced packers.
Also the 6 wethers I have are horned and the dairy has disbudded all of their kids.
They will all be close to the same age.


Any input would be aprieciated.
Adios,
Denny
Spicewood, Tx


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you shouldn't make size THE criteria to select a goat. Additude, conformation and temperament are more important.

And I wouldn't recommend putting one dehorned goat in with horned goats. It's simply not fair to the dehorned goat and it will be bullied and mobbed.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I love my Nu-pine! You'll probably just have to go by individual animal. There are good and bad examples in any breed. Find a goat you like with the type of conformation you're looking for and buy him regardless of breed. He'll be a wether, so it's not like he'll be passing his genes along anyway.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I could not find a flaw in any of them except the nupine was a little shy, but was dam raised. It is one of the flashiest goats I have ever seen, built like a race horse, air plane ears, bought him.
Ober twins were a little thin but I know with bottle babies its better to under feed than to over feed.
They were dog gentle, and when we let them into ia larger pen they bounced off the walls like a couple of rubber balls.
The disbud job was bad so their horns are about 2in long.
Bought all 3!!! $150 total
Im glad its not raining, sleeping on porch with the dog.
Just kidding, my wife said 8 packgoats is enough and I said that was all I needed.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh! I want to see pictures!! My husband and I pride ourselves on owning the flashiest goat in the world and we'd love to see one that could give Cuzco a run for his money! And I LOVE airplane ears!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

McDanAx said:


> Just kidding, my wife said 8 packgoats is enough and I said that was all I needed.


Show your wife our poll on how many goats people have. You're not allowed to have 8. You have to drop back to six or get at least two more. ;-)


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of our new nu-pine. He was dam raised and shy at the breeders farm. Today, day 3, we let the boys out of the pen for a walk. I greeted each of them, petting and I gave each a piece of saltine cracker.
I was amazed the Nu-pine came straight up for his cracker and stood on his hind legs and put his front feet on my legs. I rubbed his head and thought, you tamed down fast."
For the 20min walk he was right beside me. A natural I guess. He moves with such ease. I also got to see his sire at the breeders farm. Two years old and pushing 200lbs, long and lean.

The black stripe on his back goes from behind his head to his tail, 3/4 of an inch wide.
Name is pending.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

So he is a Linebacker!

There has to be a name in there somewhere.
I am not a sports person or I would start throwing
you some names. LOL

R.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

> Name is pending.


That's cute. Did you have a G'Pa Pending or something ;-)

Oh... it's Chinese... Pen Ding for 'clown of the goat pen' ;-)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, your little goat is so cute! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------

